
“Make Our Planet Great Again” - fab1an
https://www.makeourplanetgreatagain.fr
======
AlexanderDhoore
First it asks you a bunch of questions without telling you why. Then it tells
you to move to France. Ok, no thank you, Belgium is fine for me.

~~~
deadfish
Yeah. I don't quite understand how that relates to the environment. Seems more
like 'Make France great again' under the guise of 'Make our planet great
again'

------
ocschwar
He's doing it in English.

For a French president to do that is impressive. France used to push real hard
to restore their language to pre-eminence against English. Now, that is no
longer their top concern.

------
indlebe
When Bjørn Lomborg and James Hansen agree that something (the Paris agreement)
is a bad idea, I am willing to put aside the various world leader's enthusiasm
and apply a bit of skepticism. Is capping the CO2 output of developed nations
really the best and fairest approach here? I don't have the answers, but I'm
not sure Paris does either.

~~~
usaphp
I think the problem in USA right now is that a very vocal part of the country
is very much against the president and his every decision will be judged
without listening to his reasoning, that's a very bad situation, and I can't
imagine how any president can be productive in this environment...

Edit: I was not implying that what he did with Paris Agreement is right/wrong,
I was just trying to tell that it's hard to work in an environment where every
decision you make is judged with negativity right away.

~~~
archgoon
Oh, please provide a link to the presidents reasoning.

~~~
usaphp
You see, that's a classic example of that. No matter what information I
provide you now - you are already looking at it with negativity and it will be
near impossible to change.

~~~
stouset
Okay, but that's basic table stakes for any discussion in which you want to
change entrenched parties' minds.

In the meantime, you didn't bother to actually provide anything outlining his
reasoning. Which is fine, because having listened to his speech announcing the
decision, I can state that virtually none of his stated reasons appear to have
any sort of relationship with reality. Which is seemingly par for the course
for his administration — is it any wonder people are so skeptical of virtually
anything he says?

For starters, he argues that it allows China and India to build coal plants,
while allowing the US to build none. Besides the agreement not even _having
the word coal in it_ , the entire thing allows countries to come up with their
own standards, that they self-enforce. If the US decided our standard was "a
coal plant in every home", it wouldn't actually violate any term of the
agreement.

------
zitterbewegung
So, why not choose the better acronym and use MEGA (Make Earth Great Again?

~~~
spurcell93
Yeah, MOPGA doesn't have the same ring to it. Sounds like a janitor's arch-
nemesis.

